# Young traveler to NZ



## sbutler7311 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey guys!

Sorry if there's already a post about this, but I wasn't able to find it. Anyways I'd really like to get a working holiday visa in New Zealand and I've been lurking in these forums for a while reading what I can. One of my concerns is since I'll be going on my own, how would I develope friends and things of that nature. I'm 21 so when I'm not working I'd love to go out with a group of people, but I've been reading even though people are nice there they don't really socialize well as far as letting you into their group if that makes sense? I'm not really a drinker or a partier but I do want to have some form of a group I can "kick it" with ha. 

I appreciate any responses or advice even if it's something not related to my post but you think I should know. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

sbutler7311 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry if there's already a post about this, but I wasn't able to find it. Anyways I'd really like to get a working holiday visa in New Zealand and I've been lurking in these forums for a while reading what I can. One of my concerns is since I'll be going on my own, how would I develope friends and things of that nature. I'm 21 so when I'm not working I'd love to go out with a group of people, but I've been reading even though people are nice there they don't really socialize well as far as letting you into their group if that makes sense? I'm not really a drinker or a partier but I do want to have some form of a group I can "kick it" with ha.
> 
> I appreciate any responses or advice even if it's something not related to my post but you think I should know. Thanks a ton!


Sports leagues are quite popular here, tho they do often entail drinking at the league sports-club after games. You can always limit your intake, tho, and offer to be the DD if needed. There are soccer leagues, rugby, dodge ball, net ball, lawn bowls, etc.

The entire nation loves gardening, so there are tonnes of community gardens always looking for helpers.

Consider volunteering with Scouting NZ if outdoorsy stuff is your thing. Great organisation that does super fun stuff, with kids of various ages--positive mentors are always in demand!

Join a local ex-pat group, most of the larger cities have them and they often have regular get togethers of members from all areas of the globe. 

Fall in love with a kiwi, you'll get a built in social network of friends and family. 

Cheers!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I recommend house sharing (what Kiwi's call flatting) with others around your age. That way, not only do you get to know the people you are living with, but their friends as well.


----------

